# Boats On WMA's



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This may not be popular with some of you boat owners, but what is the purpose of opening the WMA's early to boaters? Every year they open it up before the youth hunt (2 1/2 weeks before the regular opener) and they keep it open to boats from that point on. I'm sure some of you will say you need time to scout out areas and such, the truth is you could do that from walking or biking and use binos to do the scouting. Every year I hear guys asking "when can we run boats" "I need to test out my new boat" I don't think you have to be on a WMA to do that, go run your boat somewhere else. The bottom line is this.....IMO opening day has really suffered the last few years in part I believe due to opening the WMA's to boats 2 1/2 weeks before the regular season opener. Before people start jumping my a$$ just know I have a duck boat/mudmotor and have done so for a dozen years. I'm not one of those anti boat-mudmotor guys by any means, I think the quality of the opener is not what it used to be and could possibly be improved. Maybe have the WMA's open to boats for one week after the youth hunt and shut it down for the final week before the regular season. This would still give guys a chance to scout and test their boats. This is just my opinion and I'm sure there are others that feel different, but I do not see the point of running boats weeks ahead of the opener.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree. Open it on the youth hunt for that day. After that day close it back down tell the opener. there no reason to have it open that long for boats to be ran. Let the ducks and geese get some more rest before the opener.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Wouldn't you say mud boat popularity in general has birds using impoundments less? I am not for restricting it by any means. But for all the guys jumping on paddler, maybe he made more sense. Here are two mud boat guys all for restricting it before the opener, so why not have mud motor rest days during the season? makes just as much sense or even more.. You guys are talking about closing it for two weeks before the hunt just for the success of 1 day? What about the success of the whole season?? Wouldn't mud motor "rest" days help as well?? I don't think that would fly nor do I think you guys would want that. Just have to accept the fact that mud motors have become the atv's of duck hunting. That's why I usually hunt areas away from them but good thing utah has a bunch of ducks. Plenty for all of us who do it differently to be happy!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I think a boat rest day is a great idea.Most of the private clubs have rest days from hunting.(not that I ever get to go to them)-O,-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am definitely not for restricting boats during the season, only the week prior to the hunt.8) Most guys (foot soldiers) will not put that much effort into walking where boats will go (or where ducks go for that matter) anyway so it would be pointless to restrict boats for a rest day.;-)
When is the last time you saw anyone use the foot bridges on Turpin before it froze? Never........


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I am definitely not for restricting boats during the season, only the week prior to the hunt.8) Most guys (foot soldiers) will not put that much effort into walking where boats will go (or where ducks go for that matter) anyway so it would be pointless to restrict boats for a rest day.;-)
> When is the last time you saw anyone use the foot bridges on Turpin before it froze? Never........


I guess I just don't understand why you would care about restricting mud motor access for the sake of 1 day of hunting??? If mm traffic leads to birds not using an area. Than wouldn't you want a system in place that helps throughout the entire season???? Again, I don't want to restrict mm access at all. But if you are talking about resting an area free of mm's just for better quality experience for 1 day, than with that logic you would think rest days periodically would be of benefit for the entire season and not just one day? I think this lack of water is what has hurt the openers. Those birds have to travel a long way to the lake and same goes for coming back once they are spooked off of the impoundments. They aren't in there thick along the lake really close to the impoundments like usual.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The opener draws the largest crowd of the year. Some guys only hunt opening day and they are done. IMO it would give everyone a better chance to shoot a duck. 
Ducks migrate during the season so there are always new birds pushing through,
therefore I don't see the need to rest an area from boat traffic.
Everyone knows that once the shooting starts a lot of those birds are not coming back. You may as well get a crack at them on the opener when they are in the WMA's thick.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> The opener draws the largest crowd of the year. Some guys only hunt opening day and they are done. IMO it would give everyone a better chance to shoot a duck.
> Ducks migrate during the season so there are always new birds pushing through,
> therefore I don't see the need to rest an area from boat traffic.
> Everyone knows that once the shooting starts a lot of those birds are not coming back. You may as well get a crack at them on the opener when they are in the WMA's thick.


I hear ya. but if it's poor hunting than that just mean they will be less inclined to come back!!!!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> When is the last time you saw anyone use the foot bridges on Turpin before it froze? Never........


Hunters use the sixth bridge to hunt that small ring of phrags all the time... and I retrieved a coot using the fourth bridge once. 'Nuff said. Let's institute some mud motor rest days.

And yes, I don't see any logic in opening up the WMA's to boats for weeks before the opener. I'd be happy to see that changed. In fact, I could even go for a full closure of WMA's on the final few days before the season. Anything to reduce pre-season pressure would help the hunting on opening day.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't think keeping it closed is going to accomplish anything because as soon as the season opens your going to have TONS of boats ripping and roaring anyways.

Your talking about the difference of keeping those birds in there for a few more weeks during a time they can't be hunted anyways..

FM, you know how I hunt. would you want to start that kind of a scouting trip from the parking lot with a bike?? (certain details I will not get into)

I don't think it blows too many ducks ducks off, if any... I think it is the fact of having a decoy set up in/around every patch of frag with sky busters sitting amongst them never letting the birds come rest in the water to begin with, every day of the week. 

IF, anything and that is a BIG IF (because our public land is becoming too restricted these days) I would be more open to rest days during the week over not being allowed entry for pre season scouting....................just my thoughts.


You know FM, I think I know what it is.. with the shoveler decoys and now this!?! you just have a case of cabin fever!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> I don't think keeping it closed is going to accomplish anything because as soon as the season opens your going to have TONS of boats ripping and roaring anyways.
> 
> Your talking about the difference of keeping those birds in there for a few more weeks during a time they can't be hunted anyways..
> It would be great for opening day though.
> ...


 You know I do. I have been painting decoys and rigging new ones for a week now.:grin:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> When is the last time you saw anyone use the foot bridges on Turpin before it froze? Never........


On a more serious note, though, I can tell you why they don't get used. It's because walk-in hunters can't really compete with boaters in places like Turpin. When my dad and I started duck hunting, we tried to hunt similar places, but the ducks usually preferred the boaters' decoy spreads (which were much larger than we could realistically pack out). It didn't take long to realize there were better ways for us to hunt ducks.


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree the marsh has gotten a heck of a lot more pressure with boats than ever before, but I don't think that is why the opener sucks more or the season is any worse. I think it comes down to less water. 
We have a lot more hunters but we also are boasting record bird counts. The continuous trend of less and less moisture with the growth of more and more phragmitie is the problem. The birds are stopping for less amount if time due to lack of feed and loafing areas taken away by phragmitie. Get rid of phragmitie you'll see more ducks!
TB


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I think the boaters help me out considering the kind of spots I hunt. I kill a lot more ducks on weekends than I do during the week.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a frag problem.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> Wouldn't you say mud boat popularity in general has birds using impoundments less? I am not for restricting it by any means. But for all the guys jumping on paddler, maybe he made more sense. Here are two mud boat guys all for restricting it before the opener, so why not have mud motor rest days during the season? makes just as much sense or even more.. You guys are talking about closing it for two weeks before the hunt just for the success of 1 day? What about the success of the whole season?? Wouldn't mud motor "rest" days help as well?? I don't think that would fly nor do I think you guys would want that. Just have to accept the fact that mud motors have become the atv's of duck hunting. That's why I usually hunt areas away from them but good thing utah has a bunch of ducks. Plenty for all of us who do it differently to be happy!


Here my thing on it. Doring those two weeks you got guys out there just running all over the place just to burn some gas up. Doring the season you got boat running out there and finding a place and hunting. they are not just running around the pond and keeping the ducks up in the air. You make it a day closed to boats you better just close the whole wma for that day to every one not just mm guys. Yes i have a boat and i dont run it on the wmas tell the season starts. i run it one day on the youth fair to help out other then that it sit loaded up waiting for the season to start. Yes the water and phrag is a big problem. also the weather it way to hot to hunt the last couple years. I scout every year and how i do it i drive my truck out there park and walk to a bridge if there is one and pull my binos out and start glassing. If there not one i sit in my truck and glass around tell dark. I learn witch way the ducks and geese are flying.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

I think closing it after the youth day until the opener isn't a bad idea. I surely am not anti mud motor obviously, but there are other places to run these boats during the OFF season that are not as invasive. The problem with a thread like this one is that if you give an inch there will always "someone" that will jump on and take a mile. The OP was closure of WMA's to boats while it's the off season, immediately that turned to close this, close that, rest days and Paddler agenda????? WTH It is the exact same as a gun debate. I don't personally own a "black" gun nor do I necessarily think regular John America needs an arsenal of automatic weapons but if you give the anti's an inch we will be shooting ducks with sling shots on short order. So back to topic, if you think it should be closed take it to the RACK and propose it. I think it's a decent idea simply because there is a big difference to idling around checking bird concentrations and racing your new boat around for hours bumping birds. Not everyone understands that. There are plenty of great places to drive a boat in the off season, go have some fun. Better yet, take a bowfishing bow and have a riot!
Happy Hunting


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

tealboy said:


> i agree the marsh has gotten a heck of a lot more pressure with boats than ever before, but i don't think that is why the opener sucks more or the season is any worse. I think it comes down to less water.
> We have a lot more hunters but we also are boasting record bird counts. The continuous trend of less and less moisture with the growth of more and more phragmitie is the problem. The birds are stopping for less amount if time due to lack of feed and loafing areas taken away by phragmitie. Get rid of phragmitie you'll see more ducks!
> Tb


this!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

chuck harsin said:


> I think closing it after the youth day until the opener isn't a bad idea. I surely am not anti mud motor obviously, but there are other places to run these boats during the OFF season that are not as invasive. The problem with a thread like this one is that if you give an inch there will always "someone" that will jump on and take a mile. The OP was closure of WMA's to boats while it's the off season, immediately that turned to close this, close that, rest days and Paddler agenda????? WTH It is the exact same as a gun debate. I don't personally own a "black" gun nor do I necessarily think regular John America needs an arsenal of automatic weapons but if you give the anti's an inch we will be shooting ducks with sling shots on short order. So back to topic, if you think it should be closed take it to the RACK and propose it. I think it's a decent idea simply because there is a big difference to idling around checking bird concentrations and racing your new boat around for hours bumping birds. Not everyone understands that. There are plenty of great places to drive a boat in the off season, go have some fun. Better yet, take a bowfishing bow and have a riot!
> Happy Hunting


I swear reading comprehension is lacking but here I go again.. My post was to point out the Irony of two mud motor guys wanting to close down the marsh for a couple of weeks for the sake of one day of hunting because they feared that it was mud motor pressure that was negatively effecting quality of hunting... So with that logic why wouldn't it be a season long thing if that's the issue, like paddler always says... Which I quickly pointed out wouldn't work nor would be in favor of... I then pointed out that it was mainly lack of water that was the issue but that was all glossed over and was praised many posts later by someone else who wrote it! :-o


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

It must be the off season...:mrgreen:
I personally think it's a silly idea to close the WMA's to boat/foot/auto traffic after the youth hunt. I realize that no one has mentioned foot or auto traffic but I figured I'd throw those out there as they also displace birds. If the point is to not bother birds prior to the opener then the answer is to lock the gates at the entrance of each WMA until 12:01 Saturday morning then let the circus begin!! (I'm obviously not in favor of this)


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I go out scouting before the season for 2 weeks. and thats exactly what I do. I don't go out to just burn gas. I NEED those 2 weeks, I don't have time during the hunt and its not birds i'm looking for, I already know where they will be. Its more than just seeing birds because seeing birds isn't going to do a darn thing for you unless you can get to them. It is to check on the many spots I hunt to see if they are choked out by frag or not which if some of you know me, could be a couple miles walk from my boat..

shutting it down for 2 more weeks isn't going to do a dang thing except piss the people who actually scout.. yes there are some people who go out to see how fast their boat can go but, thats their own deal.

Sorry FM and Dusty but, i'm against you on this one

Besides, if you really want to kill more ducks you need at least 3 mojos, several dozen deks and constant non stop calling, with black and brown face paint on and when they commit on you at 70 yards, jump up and give'm 3!;-)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> I go out scouting before the season for 2 weeks. and thats exactly what I do. I don't go out to just burn gas. I NEED those 2 weeks, I don't have time during the hunt and its not birds i'm looking for, I already know where they will be. Its more than just seeing birds because seeing birds isn't going to do a darn thing for you unless you can get to them. It is to check on the many spots I hunt to see if they are choked out by frag or not which if some of you know me, could be a couple miles walk from my boat..
> 
> shutting it down for 2 more weeks isn't going to do a dang thing except piss the people who actually scout.. yes there are some people who go out to see how fast their boat can go but, thats their own deal.
> 
> ...


dont be sorry no body said you had to like the idea.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> Besides, if you really want to kill more ducks you need at least 3 mojos, several dozen deks and constant non stop calling, with black and brown face paint on and when they commit on you at 70 yards, jump up and give'm 3!;-)


Uh isn't 70 yards just a little close, I mean c'mon are you trying to blow them in half or something...the standard at FB is at lest 200 yards.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Tealboy said:


> I agree the marsh has gotten a heck of a lot more pressure with boats than ever before, but I don't think that is why the opener sucks more or the season is any worse. I think it comes down to less water.
> We have a lot more hunters but we also are boasting record bird counts. The continuous trend of less and less moisture with the growth of more and more phragmitie is the problem. The birds are stopping for less amount if time due to lack of feed and loafing areas taken away by phragmitie. Get rid of phragmitie you'll see more ducks!
> TB


It is definitely a lack of water and phragmite problem. The birds are congregated where there is water. The WMA's provide a lot of the water. Why scatter the birds out of the WMA's before opening day?

For guys that want to run/test boats there are plenty of lakes close to home. Heck I ran/tested my boat and longtail motor at Fishlake this weekend. I got some pretty strange looks too, but we caught a ton of fish. Come to think of it I don't think I have ever seen a longtail on that lake, plenty of surface drives though.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I think the very best thing would be to open the WMAs for the youth opener, then close them till the general opener. Open them for the general opening day, then close them again till freeze up.

Seriously, I'd open it for the youth opener, then have MM days every odd or every even day. So, if the youth opener falls on an even day, then every even day would be open to MMs. If the youth opener falls on an odd day, then every odd day that season would be open to MMs. Half the boat traffic, half the disturbance, more duck harvest. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

New state, north point, lake front are all clubs that border the Turpin and farmington Bay Area guys in all the clubs would agree that the past few openers haven't been as numerous with birds and they aren't running boats around in fact some of the clubs don't participate in the youth hunt the theory that boats are kicking the birds is true they fly away and find other spots to land however I think it is a bird number issue more than anything there doesn't seem to be the number of birds in for the youth hunt either like there has been. Opening day is one day enjoy the circus I love hearing the war and knowing that another year has begun the numbers come and go throughout the whole season and fowl mouth I have seen your pics you don't struggle to find birds ?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dweeker10 said:


> Opening day is one day enjoy the circus I love hearing the war and knowing that another year has begun the numbers come and go throughout the whole season and fowl mouth I have seen your pics you don't struggle to find birds ?


Believe it or not I did not fire one shot last year on the opener. It sucked! The previous 2 years I only shot a handful of shells. The openers have really been $hitty for us and we have struggled the last few years. Other than that it's been fantastic the rest of the season.


----------



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

There is definitely a decrease in numbers over the past couple but overall counts are up again this year and this could be the good old opener we remember I personally think it's a timing thing if they move in and stay in it will be a great opener human pressure affects it a little but we need birds to get here first


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dweeker10 said:


> There is definitely a decrease in numbers over the past couple but overall counts are up again this year and this could be the good old opener we remember I personally think it's a timing thing if they move in and stay in it will be a great opener human pressure affects it a little but we need birds to get here first


 Yes, I agree it is timing and when the birds arrive. The thing I can't figure out is the fact the youth hunt has been fantastic for the kids we take out and 2 weeks later the regular opener has sucked hunting the same spots. What changes during the 2 weeks between the youth hunt and the regular season?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Yes, I agree it is timing and when the birds arrive. The thing I can't figure out is the fact the youth hunt has been fantastic for the kids we take out and 2 weeks later the regular opener has sucked hunting the same spots. What changes during the 2 weeks between the youth hunt and the regular season?


10,000 extra hunters that day??? If we had that lake level up, those birds would trade back and forth pretty well. Losing all that habitat close to the impoundments has made the opener lack luster. Also there are actually quite a few birds that make there way down in september..... Without a bunch of water, they just keep on going.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> 10,000 extra hunters that day??? If we had that lake level up, those birds would trade back and forth pretty well. Losing all that habitat close to the impoundments has made the opener lack luster. Also there are actually quite a few birds that make there way down in september..... Without a bunch of water, they just keep on going.


 That very well may be the case. We certainly do need more water in our big pond. (GSL)


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

paddler213 said:


> I think the very best thing would be to open the WMAs for the youth opener, then close them till the general opener. Open them for the general opening day, then close them again till freeze up.
> 
> Seriously, I'd open it for the youth opener, then have MM days every odd or every even day. So, if the youth opener falls on an even day, then every even day would be open to MMs. If the youth opener falls on an odd day, then every odd day that season would be open to MMs. Half the boat traffic, half the disturbance, more duck harvest. What's wrong with that?


No offense bro but that's the craziest Idea I have heard yet there is a lot of hunters that would hardly ever be able to get out if that was case. Think about it if you could only hunt with your boat on the weekends like me there is no getting out during the week Saturday is about my only day and if the days fell to where I could only take my boy out 1 maybe 2 Saturday's out of the month that would really suck Sunday's are usually out for me no way that's going to work all that would do is put more people on the ***** sky bustin birds ruining the chances for anyone out in there boat IMO not a good idea.


----------

